# What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?



## Mindful

I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…

I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”

What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?


----------



## Mindful

I got the notion of exploring this theme, after reading 'Childhood's End'.

Particularly the last chapters.


----------



## Indeependent

Quickly learn how to generate Electric, gas and clean water, not to mention I’ll starve to death when the food runs out...etc..., etc..., etc...


----------



## Mindful

Indeependent said:


> Quickly learn how to generate Electric, gas and clean water, not to mention I’ll starve to death when the food runs out...etc..., etc..., etc...



The loneliness issue? Being totally alone.


----------



## norwegen

I'd appoint only conservatives to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> I got the notion of exploring this theme, after reading 'Childhood's End'.
> 
> Particularly the last chapters.



Ruh roh.  Earworm.

​


----------



## MisterBeale

If you found you were the last person on Earth w/o sufficient explanation, chances are you are insane, and you might have smaller/bigger problems than survival, as everything you are experiencing is not real and is a hallucination.

Lots of people are all around you and have thrown you in a padded cell.


----------



## Pogo

MisterBeale said:


> If you found you were the last person on Earth w/o sufficient explanation, chances are you are insane, and you might have smaller/bigger problems than survival, as everything you are experiencing is not real and is a hallucination.
> 
> Lots of people are all around you and have thrown you in a padded cell.



I think I'd start looking for Elizabeth Montgomery.

​


----------



## toobfreak

Mindful said:


> *What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth? *




Build a really nice, big house in just about the prettiest place there is, and live tax free with unlimited space, room, and game to eat, and sleep in every morning because I wouldn't need a job.

The cause of all problems are:

Government.
Taxes.
Neighbors.


----------



## Mindful

>> Or I’ll just go naked. Who’s gonna complain? The cockroaches? Golly, I sure hope they’re not called that for a reason. <<


----------



## MarathonMike

I would find all the mannequins I could and configure them randomly to create the illusion that there are people around a la "I am Legend".


----------



## Mindful

MarathonMike said:


> I would find all the mannequins I could and configure them randomly to create the illusion that there are people around a la "I am Legend".



Pretty good. 

I was thinking about that movie too.


----------



## JoeMoma

I would paint a face on a soccer ball and name it Wilson!

Actually, I would have to know more about the circumstances to make a determination about what I would do.  Perhaps keep searching for others....how would I know that I am the last?


----------



## there4eyeM

One could do whatever one wanted. There would be endless possibilities.


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## Mindful

there4eyeM said:


> One could do whatever one wanted. There would be endless possibilities.



By then, you may not want it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'd blame Morgan and Wong for writing a crappy "Millennium" episode


----------



## Vastator

I’d find the cryo banks and try to figure out how to raise some of the fertilized eggs that are stored.


----------



## Death Angel

Wait for God to make me an Eve. She'll be created about 22 (since I tell everyone I'm 25).


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'd Praise Allah for my Bitcoins


----------



## evenflow1969

Indeependent said:


> Quickly learn how to generate Electric, gas and clean water, not to mention I’ll starve to death when the food runs out...etc..., etc..., etc...


Generating electric is as easy as spinning a magnet inside a coil of copper. Where it gets more difficult is obtaining the correct amps and watts for the thing you are powering. Gas go find an old oil well that is still burning the gas off and run a pipe to it. Food would likely be abundant with no competition for it. Find a boat park over a reef and feast like a king. I spend most my free time alone fishing or hunting any way. Would not be much of an adjustment for me.


----------



## Flash

Unfortunately I think I would be doing a lot more masturbating than I do now.


----------



## there4eyeM

Indeependent said:


> Quickly learn how to generate Electric, gas and clean water, not to mention I’ll starve to death when the food runs out...etc..., etc..., etc...


Rather, quickly learn how to shut off the nuke plants before they showered you with radioactivity.
The danger of these things is partly in the dependence upon a limited élite that knows how to stop the infernal contraptions.


----------



## Chiara

I have many health issues and I need meds, so if there were no other people I think I wouldn't live more than a few weeks or months


----------



## Mindful

Chiara said:


> I have many health issues and I need meds, so if there were no other people I think I wouldn't live more than a few weeks or months



"Childhood's End" is a great book to read, describing that dilemma.


----------



## percysunshine

I would vote for Hillary for President, but she would still probably lose.


----------



## Crepitus

MisterBeale said:


> If you found you were the last person on Earth w/o sufficient explanation, chances are you are insane, and you might have smaller/bigger problems than survival, as everything you are experiencing is not real and is a hallucination.
> 
> Lots of people are all around you and have thrown you in a padded cell.


Considering who the OP is it's extremely likely.


----------



## ding

How would you know?


----------



## Moonglow

I'd be humping dead bodies...


----------



## BreezeWood

. 
the nuclear family is not that distant a reality than the one described so within the op's world they would have hardly a moments notice to conform. being already subjugated in life's pursuit.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Indeependent said:


> Quickly learn how to generate Electric, gas and clean water, not to mention I’ll starve to death when the food runs out...etc..., etc..., etc...




"Quickly learn how to generate Electric, gas and clean water, not to mention I’ll starve to death when the food runs out...etc..., etc..., etc..."

apparently if you go to army/navy stores and gather up all those freeze dried pouches they will last up to 20 years.

and fruit trees and bushes just keep producing on their own every year

Anyone can learn to garden and there are books on canning, preserving drying meats....


----------



## anynameyouwish

norwegen said:


> I'd appoint only conservatives to the Supreme Court.




of course you would.....you are the LAST PERSON ON EARTH and you will appoint imaginary conservatives to an imaginary supreme court...


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…
> 
> I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”
> 
> What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?


Find the vaseline supply...


----------



## petro

I would open carry an assault weapon shirtless,  Heston style.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Mindful said:


> I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…
> 
> I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”
> 
> What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?




1. find a place that is OFF-GRID (has its own power source)
2. gather up all my favorite brandies and store them
3. learn how to make beer
4. learn how to grow pot
5. learn to garden
6. learn how to make p-nut butter cups
7. scour the country for;  p.g. wodehouse first editions, Arts and Crafts fabrics, lamps and artifacts, first editions of all of my favorite books, antique buttons


----------



## norwegen

anynameyouwish said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appoint only conservatives to the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you would.....you are the LAST PERSON ON EARTH and you will appoint imaginary conservatives to an imaginary supreme court...
Click to expand...

Yes. And you can be assistant to the assistant deputy dog catcher.


----------



## Likkmee

Mindful said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quickly learn how to generate Electric, gas and clean water, not to mention I’ll starve to death when the food runs out...etc..., etc..., etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loneliness issue? Being totally alone.
Click to expand...

I'd probably convert to Islime and look for a nice young female goat !


----------



## Flash

If I was the last person on earth I would run for President.  I would also concurrently run for the House of Representatives and the Senate.  No laws against that, right?  I would also also appoint myself to the Supreme Court.

I would then:

1.  Abolish Roe v Wade just for the hell of it.

2.  Apologize on behalf of the US to the previous Confederate States for invading and killing their people.

3.  Declare the border with Mexico closed unless there is a big tittied Mexican chick that is still alive and wants to come here.

4.  Abolish the IRS.

5.  Abolish all welfare.

6.  Cut government spending to zero.

7.  Abolish Obamacare.

8.  Do away with the filthy MLK Holiday.

9.  Abolish all gun laws.

10.  Make it a Federal crime punishable by death to be a Democrat.

11.  Reduce the function of the EPA to monitoring my burning trash every once in awhile.


----------



## ozro

I would no longer have to go to town monthly to check my mail. Everything else would be pretty much the same for me.


----------



## Mindful

Flash said:


> If I was the last person on earth I would run for President.  I would also concurrently run for the House of Representatives and the Senate.  No laws against that, right?  I would also also appoint myself to the Supreme Court.
> 
> I would then:
> 
> 1.  Abolish Roe v Wade just for the hell of it.
> 
> 2.  Apologize on behalf of the US to the previous Confederate States for invading and killing their people.
> 
> 3.  Declare the border with Mexico closed unless there is a big tittied Mexican chick that is still alive and wants to come here.
> 
> 4.  Abolish the IRS.
> 
> 5.  Abolish all welfare.
> 
> 6.  Cut government spending to zero.
> 
> 7.  Abolish Obamacare.
> 
> 8.  Do away with the filthy MLK Holiday.
> 
> 9.  Abolish all gun laws.
> 
> 10.  Make it a Federal crime punishable by death to be a Democrat.
> 
> 11.  Reduce the function of the EPA to monitoring my burning trash every once in awhile.



Big tittied Mexican chick. lol

That is still alive. lol.

Disgraceful. How do you think them up?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.


----------



## BreezeWood

Flash said:


> If I was the last person on earth I would run for President.  I would also concurrently run for the House of Representatives and the Senate.  No laws against that, right?  I would also also appoint myself to the Supreme Court.
> 
> I would then:
> 
> 1.  Abolish Roe v Wade just for the hell of it.
> 
> 2.  Apologize on behalf of the US to the previous Confederate States for invading and killing their people.
> 
> 3.  Declare the border with Mexico closed unless there is a big tittied Mexican chick that is still alive and wants to come here.
> 
> 4.  Abolish the IRS.
> 
> 5.  Abolish all welfare.
> 
> 6.  Cut government spending to zero.
> 
> 7.  Abolish Obamacare.
> 
> 8.  Do away with the filthy MLK Holiday.
> 
> 9.  Abolish all gun laws.
> 
> 10.  Make it a Federal crime punishable by death to be a Democrat.
> 
> 11.  Reduce the function of the EPA to monitoring my burning trash every once in awhile.


.


Flash said:


> 2. Apologize on behalf of the US to the previous Confederate States for invading and killing their people.



ever hear of fort sumter - your lowlifes were the ones with an itchy finger ...


.


----------



## impuretrash

go through other people's stuff


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.



Yuh huh.

And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.

Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
Click to expand...


   Never seen one of these I take it.




    Good God you liberals are fucken helpless.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
Click to expand...


  Why would the roads be gone?


----------



## Flash

BreezeWood said:


> [
> 
> ever hear of fort sumter - your lowlifes were the ones with an itchy finger ...
> 
> 
> .



Yes I did you dumbshit.  That is where that asshole Lincoln broke the truce between the US and the Confederacy that Buchanan established.  Nobody was killed except for some dufus Union asshole that blew himself up with a cannon.  The real war started when that shithead Lincoln sent the filthy Union Army to invade the South and to kill Americans.  You would know that if you had more of a knowledge of the Civil War than what you were taught for two class days in Jr High School. 

I would apologize to the Southern states for the Union being a shitass country.  Of course being the last person on earth nobody would be around to hear it except (hopefully) the big tittied Illegal Mexican chick.


----------



## Likkmee

Will YouToob and HornPub still work ?


----------



## Slyhunter

Eat a steak.


----------



## skye

nothing much....walk around ....roam.... 

sit on a rock and ...close my  eyes...think? about higher things?

and wait


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
Click to expand...


Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.


----------



## Pogo

Flash said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ever hear of fort sumter - your lowlifes were the ones with an itchy finger ...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did you dumbshit.  That is where that asshole Lincoln broke the truce between the US and the Confederacy that Buchanan established.  Nobody was killed except for some dufus Union asshole that blew himself up with a cannon.  The real war started when that shithead Lincoln sent the filthy Union Army to invade the South and to kill Americans.  You would know that if you had more of a knowledge of the Civil War than what you were taught for two class days in Jr High School.
> 
> I would apologize to the Southern states for the Union being a shitass country.  Of course being the last person on earth nobody would be around to hear it except (hopefully) the big tittied Illegal Mexican chick.
Click to expand...


Pray, what "truce" was this then?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
Click to expand...


   No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
Click to expand...


   Oh...stop trying to sound intelligent.
I mean fer fuks sake!!! You dont even know what a hand pump is unless it involves personal lubricant.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never seen one of these I take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God you liberals are fucken helpless.
Click to expand...


Soooooooo yer gonna have fuel mailed to ya huh.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
Click to expand...


Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never seen one of these I take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God you liberals are fucken helpless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooooo yer gonna have fuel mailed to ya huh.
Click to expand...


     Please tell me you aren't this stupid.
Or at least tell me you dont vote.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
Click to expand...


   Since we're talking pure fantasy you might have been the only person immune to a worldwide pandemic.
Thats as believable as everyone on the planet dying in a war.


----------



## night_son

I'd start by taking Depeche Mode's fine advice:_ Enjoy The Silence_. Then, I would hunt and fish my way across the world from the US East Coast to Alaska, cross the Bering Sea by paw or prow whilst surviving on my take and fueled by unlimited White Russians. Eventually, perhaps, I'd land and squat in an ancient European fortification on some azure coast or perhaps rebuild Constantinople and crown myself king of the dogs. A true canine Charlemagne.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

night_son said:


> I'd start by taking Depeche Mode's fine advice:_ Enjoy The Silence_. Then, I would hunt and fish my way across the world from the US East Coast to Alaska, cross the Bering Sea by paw or prow whilst surviving on my take and fueled by unlimited White Russians. Eventually, perhaps, I'd land and squat in an ancient European fortification on some azure coast or perhaps rebuild Constantinople and crown myself king of the dogs. A true canine Charlemagne.



  A little ambitious but I gotta give you credit for your vision.
I was thinking a nice ocean going catamaran in the sixty foot range would be cool as well.
    Cruise the world and see what was out there for the taking.
  In between raiding stops it would be blue water and sandy beaches.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're talking pure fantasy you might have been the only person immune to a worldwide pandemic.
> Thats as believable as everyone on the planet dying in a war.
Click to expand...


If there's a worldwide pandemic, I guarantee you ain't the last one alive.  And even if you were you'd be in no condition to make this grand continental trip in a stolen vehicle you can't fuel to drive on roads that aren't there.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never seen one of these I take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God you liberals are fucken helpless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooooo yer gonna have fuel mailed to ya huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me ...
Click to expand...


It's clear from your posting that you can't be told anything.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're talking pure fantasy you might have been the only person immune to a worldwide pandemic.
> Thats as believable as everyone on the planet dying in a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's a worldwide pandemic, I guarantee you ain't the last one alive.  And even if you were you'd be in no condition to make this grand continental trip in a stolen vehicle you can't fuel to drive on roads that aren't there.
Click to expand...


   You're an idiot.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're talking pure fantasy you might have been the only person immune to a worldwide pandemic.
> Thats as believable as everyone on the planet dying in a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's a worldwide pandemic, I guarantee you ain't the last one alive.  And even if you were you'd be in no condition to make this grand continental trip in a stolen vehicle you can't fuel to drive on roads that aren't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...



I really think he is.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're talking pure fantasy you might have been the only person immune to a worldwide pandemic.
> Thats as believable as everyone on the planet dying in a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's a worldwide pandemic, I guarantee you ain't the last one alive.  And even if you were you'd be in no condition to make this grand continental trip in a stolen vehicle you can't fuel to drive on roads that aren't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


I ain't the one imagining RV trips that can't possibly happen sooooooooooooo..........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're talking pure fantasy you might have been the only person immune to a worldwide pandemic.
> Thats as believable as everyone on the planet dying in a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's a worldwide pandemic, I guarantee you ain't the last one alive.  And even if you were you'd be in no condition to make this grand continental trip in a stolen vehicle you can't fuel to drive on roads that aren't there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't the one imagining RV trips that can't possibly happen sooooooooooooo..........
Click to expand...


  I'm not the one making rules in a hypothetical scenario.


----------



## zaangalewa

What would I do if I would be the last person on Earth? ... I would teach my dogs how to hunt.


----------



## PK1

toobfreak said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build a really nice, big house in just about the prettiest place there is, and live tax free with unlimited space, room, and game to eat, and sleep in every morning because I wouldn't need a job.
> 
> The cause of all problems are:
> 
> Government.
> Taxes.
> Neighbors.
Click to expand...

Why wait for a lottery win, like Godot?
Why not NOW go to a (small) deserted island or location somewhere in this world and live by yourself?
No gov, no taxes, no person to bother you.

I betcha you will be lonely in short time.
We are social animals.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…
> 
> I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”
> 
> What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?


I wouldn´t notice. But when I finally do, hell, yeah, I´d do all the stuff that was kept away for me! Hell, who gives a fuck about them, all is mine now. Going to nuke something. Taking a dump in space! Plenty to do! Driving a car! Wow, what a choice! Try the switch, I am out for a generator! Outlining a new constitution. Holding a referendum about it. Cloning a girl friend. That´s the stuff. Who needs humankind eating up my wealth? Fuck them! Times of limits are over!


----------



## emilynghiem

Mindful said:


> I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…
> 
> I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”
> 
> What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?



I'd finally get some SLEEP!!!

(before I starved to death for lack of Big Mac's to eat...)


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mindful said:


> I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…
> 
> I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”
> 
> What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?



If you do find people just remember: Don't marry Carol. It is a trap.


----------



## fncceo

Go zombie hunting...


----------



## fncceo

With my luck ... it would be an end of the world with an ironic twist...


----------



## Mindful

_A man said to the universe:
“Sir, I exist!”
“However,” replied the universe,
“The fact has not created in me
A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> _A man said to the universe:
> “Sir, I exist!”
> “However,” replied the universe,
> “The fact has not created in me
> A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane



The universe said to a man:
"Sir, my life and history exists in you."
"Strange," replied the man.
"The answer, which you are in me,
is ... strange ..."







_Bilder, die ich in mir trage, verlieren ihre Kraft
Alle Sicherheit verschwindet, worauf ist noch Verlass
Langsam spür‘ ich mich zerfließen, unter deinem Blick
Selten könn‘ wir noch genießen, uns’re Inseln voller Glück
Und so treib‘ ich auf den Abgrund zu auf einem trägen Fluss
Und ich singe dir im Untergehen ein Lied zu deinem Trost_

_Damit du mich nicht so vermisst
Schreib ich ein Lied, das nicht vergisst
Und wenn die Zeit mein Leben nimmt
Erinner‘ dich wenn es erklingt
Damit du mich nicht so vermisst
Schreib ich ein Lied, das nicht vergisst
Wenn mich das dunkle Meer verschlingt
Erinner‘ dich wenn es erklingt
Erinner‘ dich an mich.

Lachend seh‘ ich mich und weinend
Lebensfroh und müd‘
Gefühle werden langsam schwächer
Die Bilder werden trüb‘
Ich spür‘ noch, wie du kämpfst um mich
Und noch tut es weh
Bewahren will ich meine Rührung, wenn ich dich so seh‘
Und so treib ich auf den Abgrund zu
auf einem trägen Fluß
und ich singe dir im Untergehn
ein Lied zu deinem Trost.

Damit du mich nicht so vermisst
Schreib ich ein Lied, das nicht vergisst
Und wenn die Zeit mein Leben nimmt
Erinner‘ dich wenn es erklingt
Damit du mich nicht so vermisst
Schreib ich ein Lied, das nicht vergisst
Wenn mich das dunkle Meer verschlingt
Erinner‘ dich wenn es erklingt

Ich weiß, du wirst mich in dir finden, auch wenn ich mich verlier‘
Und wohin mein Geist auch wandert, mein Herz bleibt hier bei dir

Damit du mich nicht so vermisst
Schreib ich ein Lied, das nicht vergisst
Und wenn die Zeit mein Leben nimmt
Erinner‘ dich wenn es erklingt
Damit du mich nicht so vermisst
Schreib ich ein Lied, das nicht vergisst
Wenn mich das dunkle Meer verschlingt
Erinner‘ dich wenn es erklingt
Erinner‘ dich an mich.
Erinner‘ dich an mich.
_
*Versengold*


----------



## emilynghiem

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest RV store pick the baddest mofo on the lot, attach a jeep to the back of it and see the whole continent raiding homes and businesses along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
Click to expand...


The Rapture?


----------



## Pogo

emilynghiem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.
> 
> And where would you fuel up?  Oopsie.
> 
> Not to mention, if you're the last one on earth there are presumably no roads left anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the roads be gone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you (or anyone) be the last person on earth?  Mega-war, that's why.  Those roads would have been blown up by one military and used to death by the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said anything about a "mega war"......lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would anyone be the last person on earth?  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rapture?
Click to expand...


No I believe that's Blondie.  

Hi Emily!


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> _A man said to the universe:
> “Sir, I exist!”
> “However,” replied the universe,
> “The fact has not created in me
> A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane


Agreed. But is man obligated?

The founding fathers believed that we are given inalienable rights for no other reason than we are God’s creatures, but is that conditional?  

Solzhenitsyn believed that these rights are conditional. 

“...That is, freedom was given to the individual conditionally, in the assumption of his constant religious responsibility. Such was the heritage of the preceding thousand years...”

He goes on to say that what has occurred since the founding would have been unthinkable by our founders. 

“...Two hundred or even fifty years ago, it would have seemed quite impossible, in America, that an individual could be granted boundless freedom simply for the satisfaction of his instincts or whims. Subsequently, however, all such limitations were discarded everywhere in the West; a total liberation occurred from the moral heritage of Christian centuries with their great reserves of mercy and sacrifice. State systems were -- State systems were becoming increasingly and totally materialistic. The West ended up by truly enforcing human rights, sometimes even excessively, but man's sense of responsibility to God and society grew dimmer and dimmer. In the past decades, the legalistically selfish aspect of Western approach and thinking has reached its final dimension and the world wound up in a harsh spiritual crisis and a political impasse. All the glorified technological achievements of Progress, including the conquest of outer space, do not redeem the 20th century's moral poverty which no one could imagine even as late as in the 19th Century...”


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A man said to the universe:
> “Sir, I exist!”
> “However,” replied the universe,
> “The fact has not created in me
> A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But is man obligated?
> 
> The founding fathers believed that we are given inalienable rights for no other reason than we are God’s creatures, but is that conditional?
> 
> Solzhenitsyn believed that these rights are conditional.
> 
> “...That is, freedom was given to the individual conditionally, in the assumption of his constant religious responsibility. Such was the heritage of the preceding thousand years...”
> 
> He goes on to say that what has occurred since the founding would have been unthinkable by our founders.
> 
> “...Two hundred or even fifty years ago, it would have seemed quite impossible, in America, that an individual could be granted boundless freedom simply for the satisfaction of his instincts or whims. Subsequently, however, all such limitations were discarded everywhere in the West; a total liberation occurred from the moral heritage of Christian centuries with their great reserves of mercy and sacrifice. State systems were -- State systems were becoming increasingly and totally materialistic. The West ended up by truly enforcing human rights, sometimes even excessively, but man's sense of responsibility to God and society grew dimmer and dimmer. In the past decades, the legalistically selfish aspect of Western approach and thinking has reached its final dimension and the world wound up in a harsh spiritual crisis and a political impasse. All the glorified technological achievements of Progress, including the conquest of outer space, do not redeem the 20th century's moral poverty which no one could imagine even as late as in the 19th Century...”
Click to expand...


I am your founding father/mother. Maybe I should decide what's to be done with you.


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A man said to the universe:
> “Sir, I exist!”
> “However,” replied the universe,
> “The fact has not created in me
> A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But is man obligated?
> 
> The founding fathers believed that we are given inalienable rights for no other reason than we are God’s creatures, but is that conditional?
> 
> Solzhenitsyn believed that these rights are conditional.
> 
> “...That is, freedom was given to the individual conditionally, in the assumption of his constant religious responsibility. Such was the heritage of the preceding thousand years...”
> 
> He goes on to say that what has occurred since the founding would have been unthinkable by our founders.
> 
> “...Two hundred or even fifty years ago, it would have seemed quite impossible, in America, that an individual could be granted boundless freedom simply for the satisfaction of his instincts or whims. Subsequently, however, all such limitations were discarded everywhere in the West; a total liberation occurred from the moral heritage of Christian centuries with their great reserves of mercy and sacrifice. State systems were -- State systems were becoming increasingly and totally materialistic. The West ended up by truly enforcing human rights, sometimes even excessively, but man's sense of responsibility to God and society grew dimmer and dimmer. In the past decades, the legalistically selfish aspect of Western approach and thinking has reached its final dimension and the world wound up in a harsh spiritual crisis and a political impasse. All the glorified technological achievements of Progress, including the conquest of outer space, do not redeem the 20th century's moral poverty which no one could imagine even as late as in the 19th Century...”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am your founding father/mother. Maybe I should decide what's to be done with you.
Click to expand...

I am afraid I am hopeless.  

But do you believe man has an obligation?


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A man said to the universe:
> “Sir, I exist!”
> “However,” replied the universe,
> “The fact has not created in me
> A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But is man obligated?
> 
> The founding fathers believed that we are given inalienable rights for no other reason than we are God’s creatures, but is that conditional?
> 
> Solzhenitsyn believed that these rights are conditional.
> 
> “...That is, freedom was given to the individual conditionally, in the assumption of his constant religious responsibility. Such was the heritage of the preceding thousand years...”
> 
> He goes on to say that what has occurred since the founding would have been unthinkable by our founders.
> 
> “...Two hundred or even fifty years ago, it would have seemed quite impossible, in America, that an individual could be granted boundless freedom simply for the satisfaction of his instincts or whims. Subsequently, however, all such limitations were discarded everywhere in the West; a total liberation occurred from the moral heritage of Christian centuries with their great reserves of mercy and sacrifice. State systems were -- State systems were becoming increasingly and totally materialistic. The West ended up by truly enforcing human rights, sometimes even excessively, but man's sense of responsibility to God and society grew dimmer and dimmer. In the past decades, the legalistically selfish aspect of Western approach and thinking has reached its final dimension and the world wound up in a harsh spiritual crisis and a political impasse. All the glorified technological achievements of Progress, including the conquest of outer space, do not redeem the 20th century's moral poverty which no one could imagine even as late as in the 19th Century...”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am your founding father/mother. Maybe I should decide what's to be done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid I am hopeless.
> 
> But do you believe man has an obligation?
Click to expand...


I came up with an answer, and then I realised it was _you._


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A man said to the universe:
> “Sir, I exist!”
> “However,” replied the universe,
> “The fact has not created in me
> A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But is man obligated?
> 
> The founding fathers believed that we are given inalienable rights for no other reason than we are God’s creatures, but is that conditional?
> 
> Solzhenitsyn believed that these rights are conditional.
> 
> “...That is, freedom was given to the individual conditionally, in the assumption of his constant religious responsibility. Such was the heritage of the preceding thousand years...”
> 
> He goes on to say that what has occurred since the founding would have been unthinkable by our founders.
> 
> “...Two hundred or even fifty years ago, it would have seemed quite impossible, in America, that an individual could be granted boundless freedom simply for the satisfaction of his instincts or whims. Subsequently, however, all such limitations were discarded everywhere in the West; a total liberation occurred from the moral heritage of Christian centuries with their great reserves of mercy and sacrifice. State systems were -- State systems were becoming increasingly and totally materialistic. The West ended up by truly enforcing human rights, sometimes even excessively, but man's sense of responsibility to God and society grew dimmer and dimmer. In the past decades, the legalistically selfish aspect of Western approach and thinking has reached its final dimension and the world wound up in a harsh spiritual crisis and a political impasse. All the glorified technological achievements of Progress, including the conquest of outer space, do not redeem the 20th century's moral poverty which no one could imagine even as late as in the 19th Century...”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am your founding father/mother. Maybe I should decide what's to be done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid I am hopeless.
> 
> But do you believe man has an obligation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came up with an answer, and then I realised it was _you._
Click to expand...

Sure you did.


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A man said to the universe:
> “Sir, I exist!”
> “However,” replied the universe,
> “The fact has not created in me
> A sense of obligation.”_—Stephen Crane
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But is man obligated?
> 
> The founding fathers believed that we are given inalienable rights for no other reason than we are God’s creatures, but is that conditional?
> 
> Solzhenitsyn believed that these rights are conditional.
> 
> “...That is, freedom was given to the individual conditionally, in the assumption of his constant religious responsibility. Such was the heritage of the preceding thousand years...”
> 
> He goes on to say that what has occurred since the founding would have been unthinkable by our founders.
> 
> “...Two hundred or even fifty years ago, it would have seemed quite impossible, in America, that an individual could be granted boundless freedom simply for the satisfaction of his instincts or whims. Subsequently, however, all such limitations were discarded everywhere in the West; a total liberation occurred from the moral heritage of Christian centuries with their great reserves of mercy and sacrifice. State systems were -- State systems were becoming increasingly and totally materialistic. The West ended up by truly enforcing human rights, sometimes even excessively, but man's sense of responsibility to God and society grew dimmer and dimmer. In the past decades, the legalistically selfish aspect of Western approach and thinking has reached its final dimension and the world wound up in a harsh spiritual crisis and a political impasse. All the glorified technological achievements of Progress, including the conquest of outer space, do not redeem the 20th century's moral poverty which no one could imagine even as late as in the 19th Century...”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am your founding father/mother. Maybe I should decide what's to be done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid I am hopeless.
> 
> But do you believe man has an obligation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came up with an answer, and then I realised it was _you._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you did.
Click to expand...


You're not going to get me with those tactics.


----------



## Crepitus

norwegen said:


> I'd appoint only conservatives to the Supreme Court.


And there will still be extreme RWNJs left because they don't count as "persons" as in "last person on Earth"?


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But is man obligated?
> 
> The founding fathers believed that we are given inalienable rights for no other reason than we are God’s creatures, but is that conditional?
> 
> Solzhenitsyn believed that these rights are conditional.
> 
> “...That is, freedom was given to the individual conditionally, in the assumption of his constant religious responsibility. Such was the heritage of the preceding thousand years...”
> 
> He goes on to say that what has occurred since the founding would have been unthinkable by our founders.
> 
> “...Two hundred or even fifty years ago, it would have seemed quite impossible, in America, that an individual could be granted boundless freedom simply for the satisfaction of his instincts or whims. Subsequently, however, all such limitations were discarded everywhere in the West; a total liberation occurred from the moral heritage of Christian centuries with their great reserves of mercy and sacrifice. State systems were -- State systems were becoming increasingly and totally materialistic. The West ended up by truly enforcing human rights, sometimes even excessively, but man's sense of responsibility to God and society grew dimmer and dimmer. In the past decades, the legalistically selfish aspect of Western approach and thinking has reached its final dimension and the world wound up in a harsh spiritual crisis and a political impasse. All the glorified technological achievements of Progress, including the conquest of outer space, do not redeem the 20th century's moral poverty which no one could imagine even as late as in the 19th Century...”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am your founding father/mother. Maybe I should decide what's to be done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid I am hopeless.
> 
> But do you believe man has an obligation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came up with an answer, and then I realised it was _you._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not going to get me with those tactics.
Click to expand...

I don’t see that as a loss.


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am your founding father/mother. Maybe I should decide what's to be done with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid I am hopeless.
> 
> But do you believe man has an obligation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came up with an answer, and then I realised it was _you._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not going to get me with those tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see that as a loss.
Click to expand...


Good for you.


----------



## OldLady

I'd be kicking myself in the ass for living so far from a good Italian bakery, because if I were closer I'd be breaking in and eating all the marzipan cookies.


----------



## Mindful

Hey Ding.


The correct statement of individual rights is that everyone has the right to an opinion, but crucially, that opinion can be roundly ignored and even made fun of, particularly if it is demonstrably nonsense!

Brian Cox


I was watching Professor Cox on 'The Sky at Night' yesterday evening. Do you get that show?


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> Hey Ding.
> 
> 
> The correct statement of individual rights is that everyone has the right to an opinion, but crucially, that opinion can be roundly ignored and even made fun of, particularly if it is demonstrably nonsense!
> 
> Brian Cox
> 
> 
> I was watching Professor Cox on 'The Sky at Night' yesterday evening. Do you get that show?


No.  I don’t get that show but those aren’t the rights I was talking about.


----------



## Erinwltr

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…
> 
> I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”
> 
> What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?
> 
> 
> 
> Find the vaseline supply...
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ding.
> 
> 
> The correct statement of individual rights is that everyone has the right to an opinion, but crucially, that opinion can be roundly ignored and even made fun of, particularly if it is demonstrably nonsense!
> 
> Brian Cox
> 
> 
> I was watching Professor Cox on 'The Sky at Night' yesterday evening. Do you get that show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I don’t get that show but those aren’t the rights I was talking about.
Click to expand...


No surprise there.


----------



## miketx

buy a new gun.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## jackflash

Mindful said:


> I’d be most certainly wondering who was gonna make my breakfast, for a start. No, I’m kidding. Mummy doesn’t make my breakfast any more, come on, I’m nearly 27. Daddy does my din-dins, though, so that’s a concern. All that said, imagine the day. You go to bed in a world full of people and when you wake, you’re the only one left. Every single human has vanished overnight. Oh golly, that sure sucks. An entire world with a population consisting of just me. Oh dear, oh the humanity, oh, I’m _so_ sad… actually, no it sounds rather gnarly. Imagine that. Only me. YIPPEE! I don’t have to talk to anyone ever again! And all the world’s bacon is mine! MINE! _MINE!_ Mwa, ha, ha, ha…
> 
> I do wonder how long it would take me to realise I was the only one left. I’ll probably start to suspect things are awry when I venture into the kitchen for my morning toast. I may see something unusual that would draw my eye to the fact everyone is gone. The toaster won’t come on. There’s a downed plane in the back garden. I’m stood there frantically turning the light switch on and off again. It’s a very British thing to do when the lights won’t come on. Keep trying the switch. “Why won’t the lights come on?” “I’m trying damn it! On, off, on, off, on, off!” “Is it working?” “NO! I’ve tried everything and I’m all outta ideas!”
> 
> What Would You Do If You Were the Last Person on Earth?


Pray???


----------

